# How to clear a "Flat Tyre" warning message?



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Had my new tyres fitted yesterday (following Tuesday's blowout) and they managed to reuse the existing TPMS sensor in the new wheel. It reads 29psi so is working, but the old "flat tyre" warning shows in red even though it's now reading 29 psi (centre display).

Does anyone know how to clear the warning? I did a search and found the method of using the acc pedal for diagnostics, which threw up code 0000 which means no errors. But after starting the car the rev counter display says "flat tyre visit dealer" and the centre display shows a red bar on that tyre.

Any help appreciated


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

You will need to re configure TPMS Consult 3 /Cobb or Ecutek 

Any Nissan dealer can do


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm sure I used my OBDII reader to reset mine.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Pretty sure you can remove this by resetting the ECU and clearing the DTC codes.

So, Cobb AP, Ecutek, Consult III or a handheld OBDII code reader should suffice.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Had my new tyres fitted yesterday (following Tuesday's blowout) and they managed to reuse the existing TPMS sensor in the new wheel. It reads 29psi so is working, but the old "flat tyre" warning shows in red even though it's now reading 29 psi (centre display).
> 
> Does anyone know how to clear the warning? I did a search and found the method of using the acc pedal for diagnostics, which threw up code 0000 which means no errors. But after starting the car the rev counter display says "flat tyre visit dealer" and the centre display shows a red bar on that tyre.
> 
> Any help appreciated


Trev. Did you follow the procedure right through to the end to CLEAR codes not just read them. I had a similar issue and it cleared it using the accelerator pedal method. 

Run through the whole thing again to the end and let us know, it should clear all faults and warning. 

Satan.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for all replies, is the OBDII reader those cheap ones on ebay for £9.99?

Satan, after it flashed 10 times (4 times in a row) there was nothing else I could do because it just kept recycling that code. So I tried holding pedal down for 15 secs to clear faults but that did nothing, so I quit by pressing ign off.

I know it says to clear faults go to diagnostic mode II and hold pedal for 15 secs (or something like that) but I had no idea how to get to diagnostic mode II. Did I do it wrong


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the Autel MS300, get those anywhere.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Thanks for all replies, is the OBDII reader those cheap ones on ebay for £9.99?
> 
> Satan, after it flashed 10 times (4 times in a row) there was nothing else I could do because it just kept recycling that code. So I tried holding pedal down for 15 secs to clear faults but that did nothing, so I quit by pressing ign off.
> 
> I know it says to clear faults go to diagnostic mode II and hold pedal for 15 secs (or something like that) but I had no idea how to get to diagnostic mode II. Did I do it wrong


Trev. Don't think you did anything wrong but may be worth trying again now you know there are no fault codes. 

Here is the passage about clearing

You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s).

Hope it helps, keep us posted. Satan


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah I'll try again Satan, but I'm still confused by "Diagnostic Test Mode II" ?

Unless I can find out what ever that means, I'll just be doing the same thing again, counting the flashes and not being able to get past that cycle.

Have ordered an OBDII from ebay also


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Yeah I'll try again Satan, but I'm still confused by "Diagnostic Test Mode II" ?
> 
> Unless I can find out what ever that means, I'll just be doing the same thing again, counting the flashes and not being able to get past that cycle.
> 
> Have ordered an OBDII from ebay also


Trev

I just assumed that pissing about with the pedal till you get the codes puts the car in that test mode. 

From there I just floored the pedal for 15 secs and switched off. Codes and warnings disappeared. 

Let us know if it works this time!

Satan


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol I pissed about with the pedal again satan, but as I thought it just recycled the 4 digit code over and over. The code is 0000 so I guess it's not recognising any error to cancel, but the yellow/orange triangle is permanently on and the FN/S TPMS reads 29psi AND flat tyre in red.

I reckon the OBDII would clear it, but I'm off to Bristol NHPC tomorrow for a laser geo thingy, so I'll get them to reset the TPMS unless the OBDII arrives early in the morning then I'll try that first out of curiosity.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I have cleared mine with the old skool trick just disconnect your battery.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Lol I pissed about with the pedal again satan, but as I thought it just recycled the 4 digit code over and over. The code is 0000 so I guess it's not recognising any error to cancel, but the yellow/orange triangle is permanently on and the FN/S TPMS reads 29psi AND flat tyre in red.
> 
> I reckon the OBDII would clear it, but I'm off to Bristol NHPC tomorrow for a laser geo thingy, so I'll get them to reset the TPMS unless the OBDII arrives early in the morning then I'll try that first out of curiosity.


Bummer:flame: Sorry to hear that Trev.

Let me know if your OBD reader sorts the issue.

Good luck mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Fault cleared by NHPC today, OBDII arrived when I got home lol, so will have to wait for my next error to try it out


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Trev, which one did you buy, i want to get one, always handy to have one i believe


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I bought this one : item: 281073220242 , it's listed at many different prices but that was the cheapest. 

How's your sponsorship of the local Shell garage going? I still do the same miles per week now as when I bought the car, 1 year ago yesterday lol


----------

